# Delta Waterfowl Youth Fair fundraiser raffle



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

The local Utah chapters of Delta Waterfowl along with our sponsor Mud Buddy are proud to announce the upcoming fundraiser for Utah's annual Youth Waterfowl fair. All proceeds from this raffle will go into a dedicated fund that stays in Utah to promote youth involvement in water fowling and general outdoor activities.

Mud Buddy Boats has generously donated a 1645 Excel SHALLOW WATER EDITION boat package complete with 23HP Vanguard Mini HD and Yacht Club trailer. It is going to be a fully loaded, turn the key and go package, less the registration. Please see specs below!

Tickets will be $20 each or a special discount package of 6 tickets fr $100. Below is link where you can buy tickets!
http://www.deltawgbc.bbnow.org

Folks will also be able to purchase tickets in person at numerous venues that the chapters will be displaying the boat at. As those events grow near we will advertise those locations. Sales will run through 7 September 2012, and the drawing will be held at our annual Youth Fair. You do not need to be present to win, however, if the winner is from out of our local area, they will be responsible for shipping costs from Salt Lake City Utah to a delivery destination of their choice.

Boat Specs
1645 Excel SHALLOW WATER EDITION- 16' all welded 45" bottom 64" beam hull - 5052 grade aluminum .100 ga. Hull sq. front- Full floatation - Flat slick bottom - Double gunnel storage trays - Triple taper chine - 17 degree transom- Welded-in aluminum floor and decks - Longitudinal ribs - 6063 alloy - Excel Improved Pod system (EIP)- All aluminum transom - Interior courtesy light/ 12 plug - Recessed light control panel - 3' Bow hand rail - Bilge pump 800GPH - Heavy duty T-rails for accessory mounting - Stand up bar - 20" sides - Running lights - Max-4 camo paint - Super tough liner interior only (non-skid surface) - LED front driving lights
23 Vanguard Mud Buddy Mini HD (tall transom) (manual trim, elec. clutch neutral and 27" drive)
Yacht Club Black Powder Coat Trailer 12" Tire (12" Spare tire and mount, and tongue jack) All boat packages come with a battery, battery cables, 6 gallon marine gas tank, gas line, and boat tie down strap.









Photo is approximate. Dog not included


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

that is a slick little set up!! I LIKE IT!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> that is a slick little set up!! I LIKE IT!


Yeah someone is goona win a real nice rig! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

We now have the online ticket website up and running!!

Below is link where you can buy tickets!

www.deltawgbc.bbnow.org


----------



## mallardbreath (Nov 12, 2007)

Moderator's can we make this sticky?
Thanks,


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Bravo!!!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

B-U-M-P! :mrgreen:


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, please make it a sticky. I will need a reminder when I get some cash.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

B-  
U-  
M- _(O)_ 
P- :O•-: 


lets play guess that word!!!!


ill go first........ how _ _ _ _ _ _ can pine tar be?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm kind of surprized, I checked the online ticket site ealrier and we had only sold one lousy ticket thru it so far, and that wasthe test purchase I made when we set it up!

Common one guys don't let me win this so easliy  , I don't have room to park it right now. :lol:


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

When is the drawing


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Sales will run through 7 September 2012, and the drawing will be held at our annual Youth Fair.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> I'm kind of surprized, I checked the online ticket site ealrier and we had only sold one lousy ticket thru it so far, and that wasthe test purchase I made when we set it up!
> 
> Common one guys don't let me win this so easliy  , I don't have room to park it right now. :lol:


i'll let you park it at my house for free, ive got lots of room! you just gotta leave the keys with me


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kind of surprized, I checked the online ticket site ealrier and we had only sold one lousy ticket thru it so far, and that wasthe test purchase I made when we set it up!
> ...


Ahhhh Muhhhhh No! :lol:


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I bet the amount of entries will explode in late spring and all through the summer. I think everyone is low on the funding tree after the Holidays. I might have to buy 1 or 2. Not that I stand a chance in heck of scoring the rig but the cause is good.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

For unseen circumstances Mojo1 has asked to remove the sticky on this. Apparently this activity has been posponed until further notice. I'll lock it for now. If you have questions please contact Mojo1. Thanks, AL.


----------

